# What will we expect at an adoption open evening!



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi Girls, 

after a big decision me and dh have decided to attend an open evening in October with regards to looking into adoption. 

We had to Waite 6 months after our last IVF treatment.

Can any of you girles let me know what I will expect there and do I get any info to take away with me? Once I've been do I then contact my social worker or will I speak to one on the evening. Also do you get to meet any children and chat to them?

God and this is only the beginning and Im asking loads of questions, think my social worker will be in for a hard time bless!  
many thanks
Spiritx


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

You had to wait to attend an *open evening*? Bizarre. We attended one just a few weeks after our last miscarriage, we want to wait ourselves about 6 months to apply though.

They told us all about the process and what kinds of children are available, and answered our questions. That was basically it, though we could take away copies of Children Who Wait and Be my Parent, as well as other information leaflets.


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi Katiea,

thanks for getting back to me  sorry to read about your miscarriage! .

I suppose all districts have different procedures its weird as we are all aiming for the same thing.

Wishing you all the luck in the world through your journey, hopefully we will chat sometime in the future.

Take care
Spirit.


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi

Like Katie has already explained, SW will tell you what the process involves, what kind of children they place & are there to answer any questions you may have.

You may also find that there might be a couple already there who have adopted who will talk to you about there process,that's always nice as you know they tell it from the heart.  At least that's what we did when we use to give talks.

Enjoy.


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Spirit

We also had to wait 6 months before we could go on the information evening. It was very informative. We watched a video, had talks by various social workers covering the process and there was also a woman there who had adopted so you could ask her questions. We were then given a form to fill our to register our interest and our agency then chose a few applicants to interview before making their final decision who they would be putting through the process this time. For us the information evening was in Feb this year and we are due to go to panel in November.

Wishing you loads of luck on your journey!

Ange x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

we too had to wait for the opening evening and they would only accept us on this info meeting when they knew about our circumstances and what type of children we were looking for.  After the meeting we were some paperwork and an "expression of interest form", if we were interested we were to fill this in and wait.  We did and waited 3 weeks, then got an interview appt 2 weeks later, then prep course 3 weeks later, then formally applied and were approved in June this year.

its a very informative meeting where you will meet lots of others in the same situation, have fun!


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

It may well be the difference in agencies - the voluntary agency is SO much better than the local authority, there is no contest!


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Spirit

Welcome.  I think you will come to realise that all authorities differ greatly in how they do things!!!  The one we were placed through didn't do open evenings at all.  The one we applied to befroe that did them and wouldn't let you start the process until you had attended and then kept cancelling them!!

Good luck

Karen x


----------

